

Lack of QA was the problem, not the sloppy coding - hanswesterbeek
http://www.enhance-ict.com/2014/02/25/its-the-qa-process-stupid/

======
mikestew
The argument can be made that you can't test in quality. On the other hand,
based on speaking with some Apple developers that I know personally, it would
seem that automated testing is not encouraged. Neither unit testing, nor a
dedicated team of SDETs for many groups. Contrast that to someplace like
Microsoft, where I've worked as an SDET and a skilled, dedicated test team for
a product is just the way it is.

~~~
hanswesterbeek
Hmm, interesting to see such different approaches.

I just don't see how one can guard against regression bugs without having
automated tests, especially when software gets complex. And these days, all
software is complex :)

